# Snowbear Personal Plow Replacement Winch



## pdrig (Dec 24, 2018)

I'm a newbie and need some help. Where can I buy a replacement winch for my plow?
It came with a 1994 GMC I recently bought to use on my hobby farm. All the wiring is in place I think.

Please feel free to offer any advice on installation, operation, accessories, and / or cautions. Where to get an Owners Manual will be a great help. Thank you.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

It took me about 15 seconds to Google it. 
Winches are around $200, replacement winch motors around $72.
It looks like it's a super winch, but you can probably find something close at harbor freight.


----------



## Avalanche 2500 (Dec 31, 2015)

pdrig, search here pg.10 so on.. good luck

https://www.manualslib.com/manual/889209/Snowbear-Patents-2426735.html

merry xmas


----------



## pdrig (Dec 24, 2018)

EWSplow: Please send me the link and / or the words you used in the Google search window. Thanks.


----------



## pdrig (Dec 24, 2018)

Avalanche 2500: Thanks for the manual link. It's not exactly for what I have but I appreciate your help. Happy Prosperous New Year.....


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

pdrig said:


> EWSplow: Please send me the link and / or the words you used in the Google search window. Thanks.


I just googled snow bear replacement winch. They came up before I finished typing.
Entire package
https://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200725733_200725733?cm_mmc=Google-pla&utm_source=Google_PLA&utm_medium=Snow + Ice Removal >%20Sn
Winch
https://www.ebay.com/p/Detail-K2-Sn...ps-From-USA/654572485?iid=362184023996&chn=ps
Motor
https://www.ebay.com/i/331686789777?chn=ps
I didn't try Amazon, but I'll bet someone has them there too.
Home Depot and Walmart also sell them online.


----------



## Avalanche 2500 (Dec 31, 2015)

here's more info: part 1+2 it might help ya!


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Apparently, this topic has been discussed on PS previously.
Here's thew solution.
https://www.harborfreight.com/#
A $49.99 Badland winch from HF


----------



## pdrig (Dec 24, 2018)

EWSplow said:


> I just googled snow bear replacement winch. They came up before I finished typing.
> Entire package
> https://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200725733_200725733?cm_mmc=Google-pla&utm_source=Google_PLA&utm_medium=Snow + Ice Removal >%20Sn
> Winch
> ...


----------



## pdrig (Dec 24, 2018)

The Northern Tool winch is for 2009 and newer. Not applicable for me.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Did you look at the harbor freight winch?
I found an old thread from 2010 and that was suggested. Use the search box and type in snow bear.


----------



## pdrig (Dec 24, 2018)

I bought the HF winch today. Hopefully it will mount and work. For $49.00 I think it is worth a try. Concerned about free wheeling of the cable.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

pdrig said:


> I bought the HF winch today. Hopefully it will mount and work. For $49.00 I think it is worth a try. Concerned about free wheeling of the cable.


If the HF winch works, post it.
There are people like yourself, who occasionally search on PS looking for a fix for personal plows.


----------

